# Defy fit for size L



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Tall, 6-2, long inseam 35 inches, short torso. Like the top tube lenght of this size bike. Current saddle is ridden at 83cm measured from center of BB to top of saddle. Is this bike the right size for me?

I will learn more when i vist the shops, but live in a rural area and am trying to get some feedback before i venture out.

Thanks


----------



## creila (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, the M/L would be on the small side, but still may work for you. I am 6'0 with 33.5 inseam and am comfortable on the M/L. The best thing is of course to ride it, but if you can't, then compare the top-tube length and seat tube length to a bike you are comfortable riding. It is always better to have a smaller frame that can accomodate a longer stem, than the other way around - been there, done that...


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm 6'0 with a 34" inseam and I ride the Defy Advanced 0 M/L with a 110 stem. My Cervelo S3, S2 and RS were all 56cm with 110 stem.


----------



## ticmxman (May 20, 2007)

I'm 6'-2.5'', 34 inseam, long arms. I'm happy with my large Adv Defy. Running a 120mm stem. A test ride to evaluate the tt length and headtube length is highly recomended.


----------

